# Florida Yacht Charters?



## gjhinc (Dec 26, 2002)

This message is kinda a continuation of my previous message "Am I Crazy?"
Answer to that question was YES.

So, I''m putting the boat (2000 Beneteau 411) into charter with a REAL charter agent. Number one on my list is Florida Yacht Charters. Specifically in their Abaco, Bahamas facility. There are a couple of other Miami/Bahamas charter agents I''m considering... But, FYC has a little edge. VERY little.

Long and the short of it. I''m putting the boat into charter in Miami or the Bahamas. Any thoughts about FYC or any other charter agents you all feel are decent?

Thanks in advance for any advice.
gary...


----------



## coughlin (Jun 11, 2002)

HI,

FYC is a reputable company and does very well. Other very large comapnies have based themselves in Miami and pulled out. of I fell they are a good choice due to stability and consistancy. Good luck


----------



## coughlin (Jun 11, 2002)

HI,

FYC is a reputable company and does very well. Other very large comapnies have based themselves in Miami and pulled out. I feel they are a good choice due to stability and consistancy. Good luck


----------



## bigdaddio (Sep 16, 2002)

Why did the large operators pull out?


----------



## bigdaddio (Sep 16, 2002)

gjhinc,
by the way, we put our Beneteau 393 in Charter on the West Coast and it has work out very well so far.
bigdaddio


----------



## coughlin (Jun 11, 2002)

I believe mostly the cruising area is a bit difficult as far as getting into areas of the Keys with the draft of the larger boats. Also getting to Key West or the Keys from Miami is not a one or two day trip for charter guests. Your average charter guest only wants to sail 3-4 hours max a day before wanting to go ashore or anchor. It is limited that way and all depends on how the company markets the cruising area. I enjoyed sailing the Miami area but my expectations were not high and I did not expect to get to Key West and back in 7 days which most people expected. I think that FYC does well because they have a base in Key West and you can do one ways. They have set them self up properly and realistcally.


----------



## coughlin (Jun 11, 2002)

I am glad to hear you are doing well on the West coast it is a great area to sail and neat little places to venture off to.


----------



## bigdaddio (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks for the response, makes a lot of sense (kind of, duh, look at the map). I used to live in the Midwest and would travel down to Miami and the Keys often, but usually did small boat sailing. I was interested in the response because we have considered moving to South Florida and just started thinking about what what options would be avaible for our Beneteau. The west coast is interesting (San Francisco Bay area), but nothing like the warm, Carribean waters. We still fly that way and charter (BVI,etc.) (Maybe we should hook up with gjhinc for an exchange!)


----------

